# Mi hijo ha sido atracado tres veces, dos por somalíes y una por árabes. Tiene 19 años y está marcado de por vida, no se atreve a salir solo.



## gallofino (26 Ago 2022)

En Suecia los nuevos europeos están pagando pensiones a un ritmo de locos y los suecos se quejan. Me nutre que ésto sólo es el principio


----------



## Cless3 (26 Ago 2022)

(Ampliar)


----------



## angrymorty (26 Ago 2022)

Es un acertijo?

Porque viven en África.


----------



## toroloco (26 Ago 2022)

te vas a joder tu cuando eso pase en tu barrio, payaso


----------



## ZhukovGeorgy (26 Ago 2022)

Una pistola resolve los problemas de su hijo


----------



## toroloco (26 Ago 2022)

cuando empieza la escuela?


----------



## Perfumerias Paco (26 Ago 2022)

Con un 38 sobra


----------



## Treefrog (26 Ago 2022)

Una minoría insignificante en números pero que detenta casi todo el poder es la que diseña estas políticas suicidas de inmigración.
Y otra minoría no tan pequeña, ideologizada y enquistada en todos los órdenes de la cultura , la educación, los medios, es la que le da sustento social con el adoctrinamiento de la masa.

Cómo se sale de esto?
La mayoría de la gente no se cuestiona nada (de otra forma las sociedades serían ingobernables), y sólo reacciona cuando el problema es imposible de solucionar.


----------



## Bud_Spencer (26 Ago 2022)

Amego dame segarro


----------



## Decipher (26 Ago 2022)

ZhukovGeorgy dijo:


> Una pistola resolve los problemas de su hijo



Como si te fuesen a dejar tenerla.

Cuanto antes reviente Sucia mejor para todos.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (26 Ago 2022)

Perfumerias Paco dijo:


> Con un 38 sobra



¿Eso te mide?


----------



## Perfumerias Paco (26 Ago 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> ¿Eso te mide?



Mostro


----------



## quehablerafapaypal (26 Ago 2022)

hay que importar ladrones para que se hagan hinjenieros


----------



## Perfumerias Paco (26 Ago 2022)

El muchacho que le han atracado 3 veces fijo que cuando pone un pie en la calle ya va en modo combate. A ver si despierrtan de una puta vez del sueño buenista...


----------



## Sturmgewehr (26 Ago 2022)

Puede darse con un canto en los dientes si no le cae una condena por delito de odio después de estas declaraciones.


----------



## ZhukovGeorgy (26 Ago 2022)

Decipher dijo:


> Como si te fuesen a dejar tenerla.
> 
> Cuanto antes reviente Sucia mejor para todos.



No teneis que pedir permiso


----------



## jabalino (26 Ago 2022)

gallofino dijo:


> En Suecia los nuevos europeos están pagando pensiones a un ritmo de locos y los suecos se quejan. Me nutre que ésto sólo es el principio



Tienen elecciones pronto, ahí veremos si espabilan o siguen pidiendo eso.


----------



## Hermenauta (26 Ago 2022)

Y mientras su hijo se queda en casa por miedo, y gracias seguramente al voto de sus padres, adivinad quien se esta trajinando a las chortinas suecas.

Exacto, los dos somalies y el arabe.


----------



## Malostiemposparalalirika (26 Ago 2022)

Siempre les quedara Gotland y Villa Villekulla!


----------



## Paddy McAloon (26 Ago 2022)

Perfumerias Paco dijo:


> Mostro



Gilipollas.


----------



## maxkuiper (26 Ago 2022)




----------



## Perfumerias Paco (26 Ago 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> Gilipollas.



Rojo de mierda, que caro le salió el incesto a tus padres teniendo que cargar contigo.


----------



## germanalca (26 Ago 2022)

El padre votaría progresismo y ahora ...


----------



## Can Cervecero (26 Ago 2022)

Los descendientes de aquellos que cuando se paseaban por el Guadalquivir hacían que se estremecieran los moros y los cristianos


----------



## Can Cervecero (26 Ago 2022)

Un niño somalí con ocho años te desmonta, te vuelve a montar, introduce cargador y coloca un cartucho en la recámara de un AK en menos de 20 seg. 
Luego, si hay pelota, jugará al fútbol un rato (no es broma)


----------



## Paddy McAloon (26 Ago 2022)

Perfumerias Paco dijo:


> Rojo de mierda, que caro le salió el incesto a tus padres teniendo que cargar contigo.



Cómeme el chocho, facha asqueroso.


----------



## jotace (26 Ago 2022)

Un facha que no sabe apreciar las mieles de la multiculturalidad.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (26 Ago 2022)

¿VOX sueco?


----------



## Tales90 (26 Ago 2022)

Tendrá que salir armado y disparar a los ladrones.


----------



## Thomas Robert Malthus (26 Ago 2022)

en suecia no pasa nada, eso son cosas del malvado-malvado donald trump


*¿Qué pasó en Suecia? *
El presidente de Estados Unidos, Donald Trump, ha tratado de explicar por qué se refirió a un incidente de seguridad en Suecia el viernes que no ocurrió.
Al hablarle a sus seguidores en un acto el sábado en Florida, EE.UU., Trump dijo: *"Miren lo que está sucediendo en Alemania, miren lo que pasó anoche en Suecia, Suecia… es para no creérselo (…) Tienen problemas como nunca pensaron que fuera posible".*
Sin que se haya registrado ningún incidente en Suecia el viernes, ese país pidió una explicación a la administración estadounidense.










¿Qué pasó en Suecia?: la respuesta del país ante un incidente que mencionó Trump y que nunca existió - BBC News Mundo


El presidente de Estados Unidos se refirió el sábado a un hecho de violencia en Suecia el viernes por la noche. El comentario desconcertó a muchos, incluidos los mismos suecos. El domingo Trump intentó explicar que se refirió a un informe de TV sobre la situación del país tras la llegada de...




www.bbc.com






circulen


----------



## McLovin (26 Ago 2022)

Hermenauta dijo:


> Y mientras su hijo se queda en casa por miedo, y gracias seguramente al voto de sus padres, adivinad quien se esta trajinando a las chortinas suecas.
> 
> Exacto, los dos somalies y el arabe.



Se están trajinando a las chortinas suecas quieran ellas o no...otra de las bondades de la inmigración tercermundista.

Ese país está perdido, nadie puede hacer nada por Suecia. Cualquiera que le plante cojones al asunto va a ser machacado, atacado y boicoteado bajo la excusa de ser de extrema derecha. La sociedad está tan infantilizada, tan adormecida y tan manipulada que en cuanto les agitan el espantajo de la extrema derecha delante de la puta cara, a poco que lo adornen con adjetivos de moda "nazis", "fascismo", los borregos se asustan y van llorando a votar a la extrema izquierda. Lo más gracioso de todo es que en los últimos años estamos viendo atónitos como esa izquierda que siempre se las ha dado de tolerante y permisiva es la forma de gobierno a día de hoy más despótica, intolerante, intransigente, dictatorial y enemiga de la libertad que existe. Pero es muy "cool" ser de izquierdas.

Digo lo que digo siempre, nadie te va a ayudar, esto no tiene solución, solo quedas tú, solo podemos defendernos.


----------



## Larata (26 Ago 2022)

Para lo que viene necesitas una M4


----------



## .Kaikus (26 Ago 2022)

Los birmanos se han quitado a los inmigrantes ilegales que les trajeron los britanicos durante la colonia.

PD- Los anglosajones utilizan a las minorias para destruir la identidad nacional de los paises y hacerlos mas dociles a su control.


----------



## Satori (26 Ago 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Los birmanos se han quitado a los inmigrantes ilegales que les trajeron los britanicos durante la colonia.
> 
> PD- Los anglosajones utilizan a las minorias para destruir la identidad nacional de los paises y hacerlos mas dociles a su control.



También los argelinos cuando consiguieron su independencia echaron a millones de personas del país, en muchos casos familias enteras que llevaban ya varias generaciones viviendo allí. Muchas españolas por cierto.
Aquí debemos hacer lo mismo.


----------



## Satori (26 Ago 2022)

Por cierto, es raro que un sueco hable así de claro en un asunto que cae de pleno en la llamada "corrección política". La presión social allí es asfixiante, de manera que la hipocresía y el disimulo al expresarse se ha convertido en un arte


----------



## .Kaikus (26 Ago 2022)

Satori dijo:


> También los argelinos cuando consiguieron su independencia echaron a millones de personas del país, en muchos casos familias enteras que llevaban ya varias generaciones viviendo allí. Muchas españolas por cierto.
> Aquí debemos hacer lo mismo.



Cuando todo se desmadre, nos arrepentiremos de no haber echo un "birmano".


----------



## Bernaldo (26 Ago 2022)

cada día proliferáis más los tontos de las urnas...

seguid, seguid con la tontería del voto



Hermenauta dijo:


> Y mientras su hijo se queda en casa por miedo, y gracias seguramente al voto de sus padres, adivinad quien se esta trajinando a las chortinas suecas.
> 
> Exacto, los dos somalies y el arabe.


----------



## Bernaldo (26 Ago 2022)

otro tonto de las urnas...



germanalca dijo:


> El padre votaría progresismo y ahora ...


----------



## Bernaldo (26 Ago 2022)

voy a llenar la saca de ignores a base de tontos de las urnas...



jabalino dijo:


> Tienen elecciones pronto, ahí veremos si espabilan o siguen pidiendo eso.


----------



## Bernaldo (26 Ago 2022)

otro tonto de las urnas...


----------



## Teniente_Dan (26 Ago 2022)

Satori dijo:


> También los argelinos cuando consiguieron su independencia echaron a millones de personas del país, en muchos casos familias enteras que llevaban ya varias generaciones viviendo allí. Muchas españolas por cierto.
> Aquí debemos hacer lo mismo.



Tenía un familiar francés que estuvo en esa guerra. No fue bonito


----------



## Covid Bryant (26 Ago 2022)

Si les come la polla igual.no le atracan, que aprenda de los otaneros


----------



## IVNP71 (26 Ago 2022)

Can Cervecero dijo:


> Un niño somalí con ocho años te desmonta, te vuelve a montar, introduce cargador y coloca un cartucho en la recámara de un AK en menos de 20 seg.
> Luego, si hay pelota, jugará al fútbol un rato (no es broma)



No, no es broma y es más ese niño te lo hace todo sin mirar ese AK mientras está hablando contigo.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## SolyCalma (26 Ago 2022)

Digo yo que si se hubieran puesto serios con la delincuencia y no acoger a refugiados pobres como quien trae la compra a casa no estarían en esta situación, y ya lo peor es criticar a quien diga algo de ser extrema derecha.

La extrema izquierda es el mayor cancer de Europa ya os lo digo, son aun peor que la extema derecho su unico objetivo es destruir y no creen en su pais no en la sociedad ni en nada.


----------



## CocoVin (26 Ago 2022)

Que disfruten, como disfrutaremos nosotros!

Que envidia que ellos lo tengan antes que nosotros


----------



## Armero_Álvarez (26 Ago 2022)

gallofino dijo:


> En Suecia los nuevos europeos están pagando pensiones a un ritmo de locos y los suecos se quejan. Me nutre que ésto sólo es el principio



eso sí, si yo un blanco de personalidad amable y civilizada con mis estudios quisiera irme allí a vivir a mi no me daban ninguna facilidad y tendría que acabar yendome....JODEROOOOS


----------



## El puto zorro cabrón (26 Ago 2022)

El proceso es ya irreversible. Disfrute progresuecia, sarna con gusto no pica.
Last night in Sweden


----------



## Kluster (26 Ago 2022)




----------



## Guanotopía (26 Ago 2022)

Suecia y Francia serán los primeros en caer,.el problema es que no será lo suficientemente pronto para que otros países espabilen y se salven.


----------



## Lábaro (26 Ago 2022)

Satori dijo:


> Por cierto, es raro que un sueco hable así de claro en un asunto que cae de pleno en la llamada "corrección política". La presión social allí es asfixiante, de manera que la hipocresía y el disimulo al expresarse se ha convertido en un arte



Los "imparciales" medios de comunicacion(Y aqui una legion de mermados que se las dan de "patriotas"...),quieren dar la imagen de Suecia como pais decadente e infiltrado hasta arriba de globalismo,cuando la realidad es otra muy diferente,Aqui te dejo el imparable ascenso electoral del SD (*Sveridge Demokraterna*),partido patriota antiglobalista sueco que *en apenas 20 años ha pasado de la marginalidad a ser la tercera fuerza politica de Suecia* (Contra la demagogia,datos...) :

*Elecciones Generales Suecia 2002 / SD : 76.000 votos
" " " 2006 / SD : 162.643 "
" " " 2010/ SD : 339.610 "
" " " 2014/ SD : 801.178 "
" " " 2018/ SD : 1.135.627 "*

Por cierto *las proximas elecciones generales suecas son el proximo 11 de Septiembre *y se espera que el SD rompa aun mas los pronosticos y ,a pesar del "cordon sanitario" de los "democratas",su probable ascenso a segunda fuerza politica de Suecia,lo que influiria decisivamente en un cambio de rumbo en la deriva globalista de Suecia.


PD y aviso general al foro : Cuidadin con ciertos "patriotas" españoles y europeos que no hacen mas que malmeter entre regiones españolas y paises europeos en un momento crucial historico.En el anonimato de internet,estos pueden ser anonimos CM a sueldo,inmigrantes acomplejados de 2ª generacion o vete tu a saber...Lo que si es cierto es que no hacen mas que sembrar cizaña y mentiras que intentan evitar una union de europeos contra el globalismo (Divide et Impera...)


----------



## .Kaikus (26 Ago 2022)

Los españoles del protectorado, la mayoria no fueron previsores y perdieron pisos, casas, tierras, empresas e incluso astilleros de barcos de pesca, el gobierno marroqui se limpio el culo con los titulos de propiedad españoles, los moros hicieron de okupas y plantaron la bandera.

Asi de memoria en Tetuan vivian 50.000 españoles etnicos y en Larache 16.000.


----------



## imaginARIO (26 Ago 2022)

la próxima vez que llame al Capitán Sweden y sobretodo que siga votando sosialdemocrasia...


----------



## astur_burbuja (26 Ago 2022)

Los suecos les han fallado.


----------



## FuckCommunism (26 Ago 2022)

Ya lo comenté, tengo un amigo que trabaja de recepcionista en un hotel donde hay fundamentalmente turistas suecos y en menor medida noruegos y me comentó varias veces el percal. Los suecos que pueden, huyen del infierno multicultural que ellos mismos han montado. Vienen a Mallorca a mirar propiedades y si pueden se agencian con una. Ellos mismos le comentan que en Suecia es imposible vivir ya por la criminalidad pero igualmente ellos siguen con el cuento de ser solidarios, multiculturales y hay que parar a la turboderecha. Saben bien por qué la situación es así pero no tienen cojones a admitirla, no vaya a ser que los califiquen de fascistas. Así de retrasados son.

Sin ir más lejos se está montando un barrio nuevo en Palma con zulocolmenas enfrente del mar a pasitos de un barrio gitano y el 90% de esas propiedades compradas bajo plano serán de suecos. Mal tienen que estar para preferir tener a los gitanos de vecinos que a los hamegos. De todas maneras es cuestión de tiempo para que terminen desplazando a los gitanos y estos últimos terminen contaminando barriadas de remeros.


----------



## .Kaikus (26 Ago 2022)

El genocidio y la limpieza etnica contra cristianos no existe para la masonada.


----------



## Lábaro (26 Ago 2022)

Ya quisiera VOX y sus cibermermados,tener la proyeccion que tiene el patriota SD en Suecia...


----------



## .Kaikus (26 Ago 2022)

FuckCommunism dijo:


> Ellos mismos le comentan que en Suecia es imposible vivir ya por la criminalidad pero igualmente ellos siguen con el cuento de ser solidarios,



Suecia fue el primer pais donde el feminismo entro a saco y solo son 10.000.000 de habitantes, casi dos de extranjeros, la guerra racial en Suecia esta muy cercana.


----------



## Guanotopía (26 Ago 2022)

Una cosa es que usasen a los amegos, y otra es que se conviertan en un país amego, que es lo que está a punto de suceder.


----------



## Lábaro (26 Ago 2022)

FuckCommunism dijo:


> Ellos mismos le comentan que en Suecia es imposible vivir ya por la criminalidad pero igualmente ellos siguen con el cuento de ser solidarios, multiculturales y hay que parar a la turboderecha. Saben bien por qué la situación es así pero no tienen cojones a admitirla, no vaya a ser que los califiquen de fascistas. Así de retrasados son.




*Elecciones Generales Suecia 2002 / SD : 76.000 votos
" " " 2006 / SD : 162.643 "
" " " 2010/ SD : 339.610 "
" " " 2014/ SD : 801.178 "
" " " 2018/ SD : 1.135.627 "* 

O una de dos : O tu colega sueco no sale a la calle ni se relaciona,o tu mientes,ya que el SD es ahora mismo la tercera fuerza politica de Suecia...


----------



## vayaquesi (26 Ago 2022)

Qué pena que la destrucción de occidente me pille mayor (dentro de unas décadas) si es que vivo para contarlo....
Lo iba a disfrutar muchísimo.


----------



## nomecreoná (26 Ago 2022)

Pero gracias a sus padres han conseguido parar a la extrema derecha ..................................


----------



## Muchachitoviejo (26 Ago 2022)

Jajaja, claaaaro, porque esto lo van a arreglar votando,    

Enternecedor.


----------



## chortinator (26 Ago 2022)

Si el hijo empieza a votar ultraderecha,m bien atracado esta, si sigue votando progresismo pues que le sigan multiculturizando


----------



## AssGaper (26 Ago 2022)

gallofino dijo:


> En Suecia los nuevos europeos están pagando pensiones a un ritmo de locos y los suecos se quejan. Me nutre que ésto sólo es el principio



Soy el padre y le meto dos hostias bien guapas a mi hijo y le digo bien en serio mirándoles a los ojos o tu o ellos tu mismo, pero no quiero maricones en casa.
Coje uno por uno si hace falta, pero véngate, no les dejes regodearse el daño que te han hecho.


----------



## Pedorro (26 Ago 2022)

gallofino dijo:


> En Suecia los nuevos europeos están pagando pensiones a un ritmo de locos y los suecos se quejan. Me nutre que ésto sólo es el principio




Que se jodan. Es la sociedad la que ha promovido esa locura. Has llenado el país de gente del tercer mundo, y además les has dado una casa y una paga para que se rasquen los cojones mientras tú trabajabas como un perro. Y ahora te quejas de que tu país se ha convertido en un país del tercer mundo.

Si no lo viste venir y pensabas "no pasa nada", jodete, eres un descerebrado y mereces lo que te pasa.


----------



## Roberto Malone (26 Ago 2022)

@xicomalo, ¿has oido al facha racista sueco ese?.

Echando pestes de vuestros niños angelicales pegapensiones. Fachas racistas en todo el planeta.


----------



## vic252525 (26 Ago 2022)

ahora mas que nunca es importante aprender artes marciales a saco, sera la supervivencia en breve


----------



## Satori (26 Ago 2022)

Lábaro dijo:


> *Elecciones Generales Suecia 2002 / SD : 76.000 votos
> " " " 2006 / SD : 162.643 "
> " " " 2010/ SD : 339.610 "
> " " " 2014/ SD : 801.178 "
> ...



Creo que dice la verdad. Los suecos se han convertido en maestros de la hipocresía, ya lo dije antes en este hilo. Conociéndolos (y mi mujer y yo tenemos muchos amigos suecos) es perfectamente posible que por un lado tengan un discurso politicamente correcto y por otro voten SD. Es más, posiblemente los suecos no vean contradicción alguna en hacer ambas cosas.


----------



## midelburgo (26 Ago 2022)

Bah. La proxima glaciacion acabara con el problema.


----------



## il banditto (26 Ago 2022)

Cuando haya elecciones dirá que ojalá no gane SD que son nasis y racistes.


----------



## Autómata (26 Ago 2022)

Me acuerdo escuchar en una entrevista hace un par de años a un músico sueco que sigo, que lo habían atracado dos veces en Gotemburgo, una de ellas a punta de pistola. Que quedó medio traumatizado y desde entonces no pisa la ciudad, y si tiene que ir va a en taxi.


----------



## HDR (26 Ago 2022)

Que se jodan


----------



## ahondador (26 Ago 2022)

gallofino dijo:


> En Suecia los nuevos europeos están pagando pensiones a un ritmo de locos y los suecos se quejan. Me nutre que ésto sólo es el principio



Yo sólo veo criminalización de personas de origen africano y mucha xenofobia... Este señor es un peligro para la convivencia social


----------



## Tblls (26 Ago 2022)

Estado fallido


----------



## Cipoton (26 Ago 2022)

y el padre ha votado a... ? todo correcto circule


----------



## Conde Duckula (26 Ago 2022)

En Suecia apareció un partido antiinmigración y fue despellejado por medios nacionales e internacionales. Ni si quiera era antiinmigración si no más bien procongrol de la inmigración y algo antimusulman.
Se cargaron al líder y todos aplaudieron.

Y eso que era un tipo homosexual que solo quería ir tranquilo por la calle.


----------



## Lábaro (26 Ago 2022)

Satori dijo:


> Creo que dice la verdad. Los suecos se han convertido en maestros de la hipocresía, ya lo dije antes en este hilo. Conociéndolos (y mi mujer y yo tenemos muchos amigos suecos) es perfectamente posible que por un lado tengan un discurso politicamente correcto y por otro voten SD. Es más, posiblemente los suecos no vean contradicción alguna en hacer ambas cosas.



Ciertamente,puede haber algo de ello,ya que hay que reconocer que la tradicional socialdemocracia sueca construyó un estado de bienestar admirable para los suecos y aunque este haya degenerado en un nefasto progresismo,la idea original era bastante aceptable.

Paralelamente a esta degeneración,se ha dado un caso contrario en el SD : En sus inicios marginales,era una pequeña formacion de tintes claramente neonazis y antisistema,pero era la única que denunciaba el naciente globalismo multicultural y por ello,en cuanto vieron que las ideas digamos "extremistas" impedían su crecimiento,se desembarazaron "oficialmente" de ellas,en una transición ideologica similar al trasversal FN frances.

El resultado ha sido espectacular y el SD es hoy un partido trasversal que crece elección tras eleccion,recibiendo votos de todos los lados e incluso de las minorías sexuales(Gais y feministas que se saben amenazados) o etnicas(Inmigrantes integrados,gran parte de ellos europeos)

Es el fenómeno de la "mayoría silenciosa" frente a la "minoría ruidosa" progre jalea y enrarecido por los medios de comunicación (Ya se sabe que el cántaro "vacío",es el que más ruido hace...)


----------



## Jonny Favourite (26 Ago 2022)

Es lo que ocurre cuando metes a la hez en tu casa.

Me ha venido a la mente la escena de la cena de los mendigos en Viridiana.

Creo que es una imagen gráfica de lo que le va a ocurrir a toda Europa.


----------



## Invasor (26 Ago 2022)

Joder, que a los turcos les cedieron temporalmente una ciudad y todo para sus razias en Italia y España. Y luego tuvieron los santísimos cojones de poner un mural grabado en la catedral de Lyon conmemorando la batalla de Lepanto XD


----------



## jaimitoabogado (26 Ago 2022)

En lo que han quedado los vikingos.....
Lo mismo nos pasará a los españoles descendientes de conquistadores , folladores de anglos y caníbales , aún queda gente con pelotas en barrios obreros pero nos estamos amariconeando a pasos agigantados .


----------



## Educo Gratis (26 Ago 2022)

ZhukovGeorgy dijo:


> Una pistola resolve los problemas de su hijo



Tampoco quiero tener que disparar y cargarme a dos personas porqué me querían robar el móvil. La solución es que NO vengan, y se acaba el problema.


----------



## LangostaPaco (26 Ago 2022)

gallofino dijo:


> En Suecia los nuevos europeos están pagando pensiones a un ritmo de locos y los suecos se quejan. Me nutre que ésto sólo es el principio



Rasista, tu y tu hijo


----------



## gpm (26 Ago 2022)

El socialismo 




Ahora quieren expulsar a los delincuentes como criticaban de la ultramegaderecha


----------



## FeiJiao (26 Ago 2022)

Educo Gratis dijo:


> Tampoco quiero tener que disparar y cargarme a dos personas porqué me querían robar el móvil. La solución es que NO vengan, y se acaba el problema.



Pero que haces con toda la chusma asilvestrada que ya esta metida.... 
Y recuerda que esos mierdas estan dispuestos a matarte o dejarte con lesiones incapacitantes con tal de robarte el movil, no es por el movil en si, es por la amenaza a tu integridad.


----------



## jeiper (26 Ago 2022)

Con la cantidad de fakes que hay, lo mismo está hablando de la siembra del rábano de secano.


----------



## Apolodoro (26 Ago 2022)

Magnífico país que tenían, y aún tienen, pero que se empeñaron en reventar metiendo a lo peor del mundo.


----------



## Choritino Pizpireto (26 Ago 2022)

Cless3 dijo:


> (Ampliar)



Contexto?


----------



## alex_alex (26 Ago 2022)

Choritino Pizpireto dijo:


> Contexto?



+1


----------



## nraheston (26 Ago 2022)

Estoy 100% de acuerdo en el sentido de que se han quitado de encima a los rohingya, pero siguen sufriendo una dictadura militar de partido único, no es comparable a USA hace 245 años o a Israel hace 74 años.


----------



## nraheston (26 Ago 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> ¿VOX sueco?



Sí, Demócratas de Suecia (Sverigedemokraterna; SD), liderado por Jimmie Akesson.


----------



## nraheston (26 Ago 2022)

germanalca dijo:


> El padre votaría progresismo y ahora ...



A Olof Palme (Palmó).
Ahí lo tienes haciendo una colecta para los etarras.


----------



## LMLights (26 Ago 2022)

Satori dijo:


> Creo que dice la verdad. Los suecos se han convertido en maestros de la hipocresía, ya lo dije antes en este hilo. Conociéndolos (y mi mujer y yo tenemos muchos amigos suecos) es perfectamente posible que por un lado tengan un discurso politicamente correcto y por otro voten SD. Es más, posiblemente los suecos no vean contradicción alguna en hacer ambas cosas.



LUTERANISMO EN VENA

Primero por L´utero y luego por el Ano.


----------



## Tigershark (26 Ago 2022)

Los fachas siempre hemos llevado la razón pero era mejor mirar a otro lado y hacer caso a la tele y a los politicos , disfruten de su idiocia.


----------



## Fausto1880 (26 Ago 2022)

Ya nos están tocando, pero no sale en los periódicos. Ni siquiera en los locales.
Pregunta a la policía.


----------



## Urquiza (26 Ago 2022)

gallofino dijo:


> En Suecia los nuevos europeos están pagando pensiones a un ritmo de locos y los suecos se quejan. Me nutre que ésto sólo es el principio



Sevilla, finales de los 80, principios de los 90.
Con 19 años me habían atracado varias decenas de veces.
Con apenas 6 años me robaron una bolsa de clicks de Famobil, que así se llamaban entonces, unos poligoneros.
En la Expo92 (15 años) me robaron dos veces la misma noche: una en la Barqueta y otra en mi mismo barrio.
Con 17 me pusieron una navaja en el cuello para pelarme vivo cerca de La Fábrica de Colores ( el que viviera la Sevilla de la época sabe de lo que hablo).
Y con 18 me hice amigo de dos yonquis que me sacaban todos los findes una jeringuilla en la zona de San Pedro.
Esas son las veces que recuerdo, porque las otras fueron robos o peleas sin más.

Con esto quiero decir que quizás el problema sea del hijo, por blandito, y del padre, por tenerlo en una burbujita y no explicarle que más allá de su zona de confort no vive en una película de Disney.
Y, por supuesto, de la sociedad que fomenta ambas cosas.


----------



## Fausto1880 (26 Ago 2022)

Olvídate de eso.
No sabes cuantos amaneceres te quedan. Quizá estés muerto esta noche.
Si vivir mucho fuese lo ideal, a Cristo no lo hubieran crucificado a los 33 años.
Muchísimo más importante que cuánto vivirás o cuándo morirás, es cómo vivirás y cómo morirás.


----------



## TuPutaMad (26 Ago 2022)

En un mundo ideal, habría listas de blancos que a estado apoyando toda esta locura.


----------



## McNulty (26 Ago 2022)

Un sueco de 15 de años debe ser un caramelito para los menas de allí.


----------



## El Caga Chele (26 Ago 2022)

gallofino dijo:


> En Suecia los nuevos europeos están pagando pensiones a un ritmo de locos y los suecos se quejan. Me nutre que ésto sólo es el principio



En México mi primer intento de atraco no policial fue a los 16 años, mi primer atraco con pistola fue a los 20 años. 

Vale que los europeos son naive y tienen atrofeado su detector de peligro, incluso los atracan sin usar armas, pero ese muchacho sueco lleva peor suerte que muchos mejicanos de clase media.


----------



## emos_sio_engañás (26 Ago 2022)

gallofino dijo:


> En Suecia los nuevos europeos están pagando pensiones a un ritmo de locos y los suecos se quejan. Me nutre que ésto sólo es el principio



Eso es que le han visto cara de tolai.


----------



## murti-bing (26 Ago 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> El genocidio y la limpieza etnica contra cristianos no existe para la masonada.



Ni la piratería berberisca. Es que no conviene.


----------



## 시켈 ! (26 Ago 2022)

gallofino dijo:


> En Suecia los nuevos europeos están pagando pensiones a un ritmo de locos y los suecos se quejan. Me nutre que ésto sólo es el principio



Y encima a lo mejor condenan más al padre por decir sus procedencias que a los inmis atracadores.


----------



## JmDt (26 Ago 2022)

gallofino dijo:


> En Suecia los nuevos europeos están pagando pensiones a un ritmo de locos y los suecos se quejan. Me nutre que ésto sólo es el principio



Tu hijo, cuatro colegas, una bomber, bates de béisbol y a disfrutar de tu país.....



O espabila, o le espabila o le someten.

La juventud debe organizarse y luchar contra el estado, el invasor y el progre que los cobija.



Véase el segundo vídeo en la balsa lo que debe ser el cristiano disfrutando y el tira flechas remando, hoy en día es alreves gracias al subvencionado mester de progresia


----------



## RayoSombrio (26 Ago 2022)

Que alguien me explique cuándo creyeron los suecos que llenar su país de gentuza de mierda les iba a representar algún tipo de beneficio.
A ver ostias, estáis viendo que vuestro país se ha llenado de mierda hasta arriba, que la inseguridad se ha disparado...y seguís sin reaccionar.
No creo que sean tan tontos estos suecos si su economía es de las mas desarrolladas del mundo.


----------



## RayoSombrio (26 Ago 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Un sueco de 15 de años debe ser un caramelito para los menas de allí.



Son gente muy blandita y aplatanada, carne de cañón


----------



## remerus (26 Ago 2022)

Pues que espabile, que se junte con gente como el, y somali o moro mierda que vean se cagaran en sus muertos de la somanta de ostias que llevan, la vida es asi o comes o te comen y esta basura venida de africa lo saben muy bien.


----------



## remerus (26 Ago 2022)

Con un 38 solo necesitas saber usarlo, puedes pesar 120 kilos porque no vas a necesitar usar la tactica de la gallinita , salir corriendo.


----------



## Sergey Vodka (26 Ago 2022)

Su hijo curaría su somalífobia y su árabofobia, visitando la Aste Nagusia del Gran Bilbado


----------



## Max Kraven (26 Ago 2022)

gallofino dijo:


> En Suecia los nuevos europeos están pagando pensiones a un ritmo de locos y los suecos se quejan. Me nutre que ésto sólo es el principio



Que dé buenas ostias, con 19 años ya tiene mucho pelo en los huevos.


----------



## il banditto (26 Ago 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Un sueco de 15 de años debe ser un caramelito para los menas de allí.



no veas las pintas de betazos que tienen la mayoria de chavales suecos  o son mariconazos con las uñas pintadas tipo emo o son medio autistas, algunos van de guays con gorra de beisball y chaquetas de "alpha industry"  y se les ve que tienen 0 calle, las chortinas que estan de buen ver, polimaquilladas y marcando tanga con 15 años zorrean con moronegrocs y demas escoria, mañana si salgo a tomar algo con la parienta y me acuerdo saco alguna foto, eso es algo que me choca de este pais, a diferencia de españa, aqui en un mismo bar un sabado noche ves un grupo de gente de 18 años en una mesa, en la mesa de al lado 2 matrimonios de 60 años y en la otra mesa una pareja de 35, en españa los chavales no irian ahí porque "es un sitio de viejos" y los otros porque es para crios 

a los hijos de mis compañeros de trabajo ya les han dado el palo tantas veces que los padres les compran mierdas de moviles porque mas pronto que tarde un par de morenos se les acercaran en el tren a robarselo.


----------



## DarkNight (26 Ago 2022)

gallofino dijo:


> En Suecia los nuevos europeos están pagando pensiones a un ritmo de locos y los suecos se quejan. Me nutre que ésto sólo es el principio




Si le importa algo su hijo, que le regale una buena navaja para que la lleve en el bolsillo, por si hay que rajar a algún hijo de puta que le atraque

Algunas clases de defensa personal, por si quiere divertirse matándolos a hostias


NINGUN poli le va a ayudar. Esos están para amenazar, multar y agredir ilegalmente a los españoles


----------



## coda (26 Ago 2022)

Es complicado, incluso aunque sepa pelear no puedes estar todos los días a ostias, siempre hay gente nueva que te quiere probar. Además el tema legal seguro que si te defiendes tu si tienes problemas judiciales. En un problema muy serio donde nos esta metiendo el sistema, solo nos dejan como salida hacer alguna burrada como los tipicos que entran al instituto en usa y se lian a tiros, pero eso acaba tambien con tu vida...


----------



## Tzadik (26 Ago 2022)

Su hija tendrá otra opinión. 



Hacer que yu hijo viva en una ciudad es una canallada


----------



## FuckCommunism (26 Ago 2022)

Lábaro dijo:


> *Elecciones Generales Suecia 2002 / SD : 76.000 votos
> " " " 2006 / SD : 162.643 "
> " " " 2010/ SD : 339.610 "
> " " " 2014/ SD : 801.178 "
> ...



No tengo un colega sueco. Tengo un amigo que trabaja con ellos y ellos le comentan la tostada. Lee mejor mi mensaje.


----------



## huestes podemitas (26 Ago 2022)

gallofino dijo:


> En Suecia los nuevos europeos están pagando pensiones a un ritmo de locos y los suecos se quejan. Me nutre que ésto sólo es el principio



me falta presupuesto para la película


----------



## LMLights (26 Ago 2022)

RayoSombrio dijo:


> Que alguien me explique cuándo creyeron los suecos que llenar su país de gentuza de mierda les iba a representar algún tipo de beneficio.
> A ver ostias, estáis viendo que vuestro país se ha llenado de mierda hasta arriba, que la inseguridad se ha disparado...y seguís sin reaccionar.
> No creo que sean tan tontos estos suecos si su economía es de las mas desarrolladas del mundo.



Como si los Estados y las putitas políticas tuvieran algún tipo de autonomía.......
Solucionarlo votando


----------



## Rextor88 (26 Ago 2022)

gallofino dijo:


> En Suecia los nuevos europeos están pagando pensiones a un ritmo de locos y los suecos se quejan. Me nutre que ésto sólo es el principio



Solución:


----------



## kettlebell (27 Ago 2022)

Hermenauta dijo:


> Y mientras su hijo se queda en casa por miedo, y gracias seguramente al voto de sus padres, adivinad quien se esta trajinando a las chortinas suecas.
> 
> Exacto, los dos somalies y el arabe.



Mira a ver quién lidera la clasificación de violadores en Suecia lince.


----------



## Tigershark (27 Ago 2022)

Están así gracias a gente como Bárbara spectre , que nadie se olvide, luego cuando le pongan un agua con gas en vez de mineral que no se queje.


----------



## CANCERVERO (27 Ago 2022)

Decipher dijo:


> Como si te fuesen a dejar tenerla.
> 
> Cuanto antes reviente Sucia mejor para todos.



¿Para que cuando reviente aquello se vengan aquí a hacer lo mismo?


----------



## vayaquesi (27 Ago 2022)

Pues si seguimos vivos para entonces, lo suyo será pillar palomitas y disfrutar del espectáculo.

No te hagas mala sangre, que la vida son dos días.


----------



## McNulty (27 Ago 2022)

il banditto dijo:


> no veas las pintas de betazos que tienen la mayoria de chavales suecos  o son mariconazos con las uñas pintadas tipo emo o son medio autistas, algunos van de guays con gorra de beisball y chaquetas de "alpha industry"  y se les ve que tienen 0 calle, las chortinas que estan de buen ver, polimaquilladas y marcando tanga con 15 años zorrean con moronegrocs y demas escoria, mañana si salgo a tomar algo con la parienta y me acuerdo saco alguna foto, eso es algo que me choca de este pais, a diferencia de españa, aqui en un mismo bar un sabado noche ves un grupo de gente de 18 años en una mesa, en la mesa de al lado 2 matrimonios de 60 años y en la otra mesa una pareja de 35, en españa los chavales no irian ahí porque "es un sitio de viejos" y los otros porque es para crios
> 
> a los hijos de mis compañeros de trabajo ya les han dado el palo tantas veces que los padres les compran mierdas de moviles porque mas pronto que tarde un par de morenos se les acercaran en el tren a robarselo.



No hace falta, yo vivo en zona de turisteo y estoy cansado de verlos. Lo de las tías meh, están muy sobrevaloradas las nórdicas en general, son palos de escoba la mayoría.


----------



## Cimbrel (27 Ago 2022)

La unica solución que les estan dejando a los blancos desarmados y frustrados es LIARSE A TIROS.


Y así será. Lo llevan tiempo buscando y el desenlace solo puede ser ese: no me veo a un Klauss estudiante de arquitectura puteado por los moros estallar y rebentarlos a hostias. Me lo veo mas bien comprando una pipa en la deep webb y dandoles plomo a las cucarachas moras.

Si así ha de ser, QUE SEA. GO KLAUSS, GO.


----------



## Papo de luz (27 Ago 2022)

Es por culpa de la ultraderecha que racializa a los migrantes y los aboca a la delincuencia. Ese padre votará más decidido que nunca en las próximas elecciones partidos progresistas a favor de la resiliencia y los refugiados. Parando a la ultraderecha salimos mas fuertes. Take care (contra el virus de la intolerancia).


----------



## ciberobrero (27 Ago 2022)

gallofino dijo:


> En Suecia los nuevos europeos están pagando pensiones a un ritmo de locos y los suecos se quejan. Me nutre que ésto sólo es el principio




Me apuesto a que ha votado socialdemocracia globalista desde hace 20 años


----------



## Joaquim (27 Ago 2022)

Le ha pedido explicaciones y responsabilidades a partidos progres, funcivagos, escuelas, universidades, periolistos, publicistas, televisiones, ONJetas, faranduleros y demás partidarios de todo esto?

Se ha pedido explicaciones y responsabilidades a si mismo, por lo que lleva votando y defendiendo los últimos 20 años?

No, verdad?

Pues que se joda y disfrute, que sarna con gusto no pica.


----------



## Joaquim (27 Ago 2022)

ciberobrero dijo:


> Me apuesto a que ha votado socialdemocracia globalista desde hace 20 años



Esto es como con la LIVG y resto de Leyes Hembristas y Misándricas, la peña solo despierta cuando le toca sufrirlo a el o a algún ser querido cercano, si no, lo aplauden entusiastamente y van a linchar sin piedad a quien se atreva a cuestionarlo; en el fondo se merecen lo que les pase.


----------



## ashe (27 Ago 2022)

vaya el país que allá por los 70 apoyaba la ETA y financió una parte al BNG para torpedear la industria del eucalipto... solo puedo decir QUE SE JODAN ya que la socialdemocracia es ese precisamente su origen REAL


----------



## Decipher (27 Ago 2022)

CANCERVERO dijo:


> ¿Para que cuando reviente aquello se vengan aquí a hacer lo mismo?



Si claro, para eso. Aquí se van a venir.


----------



## Hermenauta (27 Ago 2022)

kettlebell dijo:


> Mira a ver quién lidera la clasificación de violadores en Suecia lince.



Iluminame. 
Por que mi mensaje y ese dato estan enfrentados?


----------



## Adelaido (27 Ago 2022)

Tu hijo es un maricon que ya debería de estar curtido en el gym, que debería de saber pelear y que SIEMPRE debería de llevar, como dijo el hijo de puta Echemonga, una navaja/pistola en el bolsillo


----------



## jake (27 Ago 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Los birmanos se han quitado a los inmigrantes ilegales que les trajeron los britanicos durante la colonia.
> 
> PD- Los anglosajones utilizan a las minorias para destruir la identidad nacional de los paises y hacerlos mas dociles a su control.



Por fin alguien ha ido directo a la raíz y origen del problema


----------



## Lábaro (27 Ago 2022)

nraheston dijo:


> Sí, Demócratas de Suecia (Sverigedemokraterna; SD), liderado por Jimmie Akesson.



Comparar al SD con la casposa escisión pepera de VOX,hace daño a la vista...


----------



## YoSoyTuPaco (27 Ago 2022)

Es que no debería salir sólo, ellos nunca lo hacen, deberían ir en grupos armados para enfrentarse a los invasores


----------



## Lábaro (27 Ago 2022)

Los suecos han sabido rectificar y ahora van en el camino correcto con bastantes probabilidades de que este próximo 11 de Septiembre el atriota SD se coloque como fuerza electoral sueca

En cambio en España estamos igual de invadidos y lo único que hay es una escisión pepera(VOX) que cada vez pinta peor...

Y aquí los mermaos "patriotas " de turno creyendose los reyes del mambo,sin ver la gran viga que tienen en el ojo(del c...) propio...

Menudo "nivel",Maribel...


----------



## Educo Gratis (27 Ago 2022)

FeiJiao dijo:


> Pero que haces con toda la chusma asilvestrada que ya esta metida....
> Y recuerda que esos mierdas estan dispuestos a matarte o dejarte con lesiones incapacitantes con tal de robarte el movil, no es por el movil en si, es por la amenaza a tu integridad.



La solución es muy fácil, consta de 2 etapas:

1- Cierre inmediato de importación de chusma.

2- Implantación de un Sistema Penal como el Americano. En pocos años, de forma natural, toda la chusma asilvestrada que había en el país, termina en la cárcel.

Solo hay que querer hacerlo.


----------



## Pabloom (27 Ago 2022)

jabalino dijo:


> Tienen elecciones pronto, ahí veremos si espabilan o siguen pidiendo eso.



Yo ya dudo de que las elecciones no estén amañadas en toda Europa.


----------



## Demonio de Tasmania (27 Ago 2022)

Treefrog dijo:


> Una minoría insignificante en números pero que detenta casi todo el poder es la que diseña estas políticas suicidas de inmigración.
> Y otra minoría no tan pequeña, ideologizada y enquistada en todos los órdenes de la cultura , la educación, los medios, es la que le da sustento social con el adoctrinamiento de la masa.
> 
> Cómo se sale de esto?
> La mayoría de la gente no se cuestiona nada (de otra forma las sociedades serían ingobernables), y sólo reacciona cuando el problema es imposible de solucionar.



Es lo que tienen las sociedades narcotizadas por los medios de manipulación prostituidos y una clase dirigente absolutamente repugnante.


----------



## Demonio de Tasmania (27 Ago 2022)

Pabloom dijo:


> Yo ya dudo de que las elecciones no estén amañadas en toda Europa.



Igual que tú, creo que las elecciones están amañadas. No sé como, si es Indra, el algoritmo o las actas. Pero es imposible que salga lo que sale con la que esta cayendo, excepto en España, que somos los más tontos de Europa (salvo Suecia).


----------



## bloody_sunday (27 Ago 2022)

Hipótesis: también puede ser que el hijo de este hombre tenga cara de pagafantaspremiumpandemoniun y ya sabéis los choris los huelen a kms y pa que le robe otro le robó yo deben de pensar... Digo que a lo mejor la solución por parte del padre es un buen cambio de llaves en casa, dejar al hijo en la calle y que aprenda a buscarse la vida( y a defenderse) eso o hacerse una operación de estética y ponerse la cara de Chuck Norris ( ya sabéis el que va a las manis feminazis y sale con la camisa planchada)


----------



## bloody_sunday (27 Ago 2022)

Bueno lo pensé después de que tu madre me hiciera una buena mamada. Por cierto dila que se dejó aquí la dentadura postiza cuando pueda que venga a recogerla.


----------

